# Adria Twin Mirror cover



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All

Was unfortunate enough to smash the N/S mirror cover on our 57 plate Adria Twin. I know it is secured with several screws behind the mirror, but cannot work out how to access them.

Could anybody oblige before I get impatient and start pulling at things, which I know will end in tears.

Many thanks


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

BUMP

Can nobody put me out of my misery/frustration ???


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

If the mirror is anything like our Peugeot Boxer mirror (2012), you have to get the mirror glass out first. Mine just pops out when I get a couple of bits of webbing behind it and pull. 

Be careful not to drop the mirror glass, although mine has two wires for the heating element, which held it in place, they are not too secure.

I also had a mirror clash but I am finding it very difficult to source just the plastic moulding - but I'm not going to give up!

Hope that helps

Martin


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Martin, I'm pretty sure tis virtually the same vehicle. Will try it next few days. 

Think I got the replacement cover off flea bay, £25 ?? Haven't got colour coded mirror covers, just black plastic. It looks slightly different to original, but considering it is a common occurrence to mirror clash, am not bothered too much.

Thanks again


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

upontop said:


> Thanks Martin, I'm pretty sure tis virtually the same vehicle. Will try it next few days.
> 
> Think I got the replacement cover off flea bay, £25 ?? Haven't got colour coded mirror covers, just black plastic. It looks slightly different to original, but considering it is a common occurrence to mirror clash, am not bothered too much.
> 
> Thanks again


I thought I had got one off flea bay, but it turned out to be for the short arm mirror and ours is long arm, also it was not of the same quality plastic and would not have matched at all.

For now I have bought a cheap pair of mirror protectors (Milenco), which I paid £49 for, although I think they have gone up to £52 now. They cover the damage whilst I search for the new moulding. Peugeot, after a long series of email exchanges, asking for the name of the mirror manufacturer, have referred me to Fiat (passing the buck really), so I will now start all over again with them!

Peugeot would only sell me a complete mirror assembly at £318!!!

Martin


----------

